# Taxi



## Inactive Nick (Sep 27, 2004)

Jimmy Fallon is really funny, and Latifah adds to that so I think this is going to be a great movie.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Sep 27, 2004)

this movies is actually one of the few movies that i'm waiting to watch on theaters.
all i can say is lets hope it doesnt disappoint


----------



## Inactive Nick (Sep 27, 2004)

Yes, if it gets bad reviews, then i might have to ahemdownloadahem it.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Sep 27, 2004)

Nick said:
			
		

> Yes, if it gets bad reviews, then i might have to ahemdownloadahem it.


xD, yeah same here.
but the previews look good though. so it has to be good


----------



## Inactive Nick (Sep 27, 2004)

Yeah i love the scene where he tries to stop one of the cars in the street and like 50 other cars behind that car crash! Haha I was rofl


----------



## jimbopbop (Sep 27, 2004)

When I saw the title I tought it was about the classic French movie Taxi, wich is one of the best car movie ever ! But This ameriacan Taxi movie seems funny.


----------



## Hajime Saitou (Sep 28, 2004)

Yeah looks funny and entertaining, but guys dont rely on reviews please!


----------



## Uchiha^Sasuke (Sep 28, 2004)

Looks promising but after some recent movies I'm not sure whether the preview is something you can count on.


----------



## KnuckleBear (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh god no please go watch the original Luc Besson "Taxi" Trilogy if you can before watching the Americanised version as ive got a feeling that itll be very poor compared to the original version.


----------



## Uchiha^Sasuke (Sep 28, 2004)

There's no way it can be compared to the French Trilogy. I think it can be fresh but Luc's Taxi is just classic.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Sep 11, 2007)

I saw both and i prefer the french version, maybe because i'm french.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 11, 2007)

Le Male said:


> I saw both and i prefer the french version, maybe because i'm french.



no, its just cause the american version is a fucking shit


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Sep 11, 2007)

BTW Taxi 4 was a big shit They changed the car and the story suck. If you didn't saw this movie, don't watch it.


I liked Taxi 1 and Taxi 2 (with the yakuza lol)


----------

